# Just wanted to let everyone know



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Our good buddy Hat80 is under the weather right now. He is having problems with his leg again and can't barely get out of bed. He is waiting to see the surgeon at the end of the month. So for any of you fisherman out there that say a prayer every time you go fishing so you can catch fish, say one for good ole Clyde Blake and that he makes it through this tough time. Thanks


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Get Well*

Clyde, Hope you get better soon. Hope to see you at Jason's farewell fling and if you'd bring the potato salad, keep it inside the car   .


----------



## rocknwine (May 17, 2003)

Hat, 
My prayers are with you. You are one first class person and I look forward to seeing you fishing soon!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Clyde sorry to hear*

of your health problems. Get well soon. Miss your wisdoms on the board.

Oh ya ditto on what CrawFish stated. Did the miss ever find out about the bowl?


Take Care.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Tried phonin' the ole boy,but couldn't get through....hope you're "up and at em" real soon  ....the R


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah he lost his phone line with the bad storms we have had lately. I reached him on his cell, but he was just trying to get out of bed. He didn't sound well. He is just getting over a small case of pneumonia. So when it rains it pours so they say. Get well buddy!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Clyde...you get better!HAte fer you to leave that 1509 to me  


Be thinkin of you getting well everytime I wet a line.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I believe in prayer*

Clyde my main man the prayers have been sent  Get well sooner


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Clyde, I kept the news under my hat, but now that it's out, a public get well to you. Tried to call house, but no go, and still haven't found your cell number.

Get well soon, and quicker, miss your company.

Talk at you soon.

GBAK

Have Jeep will travel.  

When you're up for it, email me some directions to your place, and I'll stop by say hi, and just check in on you.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Dear Clyde,

I was not happy hearing this bad news. I'm going to modify Jason's idea and send ALL my "fishing prayers" to you. Please take care of yourself, be patient and remember that we're all rootin' for ya. 

Blue Heron


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

....was startin ta worry when the phone wouldn't go through.....you know how them old 'rockers" run through money   ......the R


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

get well soon Hat. we miss you on this board and elsewhere. all our prayers go with you. bill.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey good buddy, hope the doc gets the leg back in shape. I know it's been a terrible burden for some time now. Looking forward to some overnighters later on. When you're ready let me know. I'll come and pick you up and we'll put a chaise lounge on the back of the boat and head south. Seriously though, hope you're feeling better soon and you're in my prayers.

Catman.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Get well Hat80...*

Sorry to hear about your leg, Hat80  . I will certainly prey for your speedy recovery. This is a good time say how much of an inspiration you are to me. You contribute such GREAT reports and photos to the website  . You’re a motivation to me every time I read/ see them. Hang in there and GOD will carry you through  .
__________________________

Jamaican Fisher
_Rockfish Hunter_


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Hat, sorry to hear your laid up. Give us an update when you feel able to. Until then, you be in my prayers, and I believe in prayer.

FLF, thanks for letting us know.

CFT


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've actually known for awhile but didn't say anything. Now that the cat's out of the bag...

Clyde knows that his friends will root for him, but he's an old-school kind of guy. Too much sympathy will make him snarl. So I'll just say he's too damned mean and ugly to stay sick too long and hope we can go fishing soon.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Hat needs a break...*

Hat,

Hang in there! We'll take you to Crystal City Restaurant when you get well for some good eats and...

Sandcrab


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

Hat, i was being nice, but sand flea said it best. get well and get back to it.


----------



## que (Jun 16, 2004)

God Speed Big Guy


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Jason, if ya talk to Clyde let him know that he is in my thoughts an prayers. Get well soon big guy!


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Get Well Soon My Friend!


----------



## Brackish Boy (May 3, 2001)

Hat
Cassandra and I wish you a speedy recovery. Thanks for all the great advice you have given us. We went to the Shenandoah river last weekend. She caught a 21 inch catfish and afew small smallmouth, all on minnows, and I got skunked. Look forward to seeing you soon out on a fishing pier !


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Hat Get well soon I miss see your reports and post buddy


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

That sucks Bro;  I hope you get better.Its not the same without you buddy.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I wanted to thank everyone*

for their well wishes and prayers! P&S is like a second family to me and let me tell you, it sucks to be away from home for so long. I've been reading the posts from time to time but I'm in so much pain it's hard to concentrate on posting any replies.

In the morn. they will do a chemical stress test on me and on Tue. morn. I will have a cardiac cath to try and find the problem. They seem to think that my Femoral by-pass has collapsed.

Until I can get back on the board, good luck to everyone and go out and catch some fish. As I've heard so many other people say in the past when a health problem came around. Right now I'm getting by reading all the fishing reports that you guys post. So go out and get them and again, thanks! ......Tightlines


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Het Hat, good luck on the tests, hope they find out that it is something simple. Be thinking about you.

Clyde, you know we will be out fishing soon enough, just take care of yourself.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hat, good luck on Tue. hope evrything goes well,be thinking about you in prayers and can't wait to see your igly mug on the planks again.Did you fess up to your wife about the patatoe salad that hit the road!!!!!  See ya TRIGGER


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Good luck Tuesday my friend. We don't won't you going south.

Catman.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

hey..guess bad things come in pairs...got into a lil auto wreck,on Monday...good to hear you gettin out and about....hope ya get 100%...wouldn't think of feeshin wit out cha!


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks for the update Clyde. I'm sure we've all been wondering how you're doing. Good luck on Tuesday. 

Blue Heron


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*Hat 80*

Stay strong !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pray sent.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Hat*

Thanks for the update.

Hope all goes well Tuesday and the Doc's find out what's keeping you from fishing.

Take Care.


----------



## lakeside (Nov 10, 2002)

*Take Care Hat*

Haven't checked into the baord for a while and surely didn't expect to see this news. Hope that the tests prove out OK, and that the bypass is easily repaired. I know what you had been going thru - and my prayers will be added to all of the others comming from the many friends you have made both personally and just by being the person you are on this board. 

Prayers do work, and you will surely be a 'hot topic' on the prayer line till we hear you are back on the beach.

Best of luck to you my friend.


----------

